# I don't know what he's saying, but you can't fix stupid!!!!



## Grumpy Ol' Man (Jun 12, 2015)

Whatever would possess someone to............


----------



## Warrigal (Jun 12, 2015)

I hope the bet was a profitable one.

Silly boy. Perhaps he was hoping to come out of the ordeal with a super power centred on his groin?


----------



## AZ Jim (Jun 12, 2015)

What a freaking IDIOT!!  I have heard of "ant's in yer pants"....BUT......


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 12, 2015)

I hope he was financially compensated to the max. Silly boy.


----------



## Geezerette (Jun 12, 2015)

This is one thread I wish I hadn't opened!


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 12, 2015)

what a stupid a**


----------



## QuickSilver (Jun 12, 2015)

What WERE those things?


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jun 12, 2015)

Two minutes of youtube glory....some people just have too much time on their hands.


----------



## AZ Jim (Jun 12, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> What WERE those things?



*FIRE *ants.


----------



## QuickSilver (Jun 12, 2015)

Omg


----------



## AZ Jim (Jun 12, 2015)

That got some action, eh??


----------



## Pappy (Jun 12, 2015)

Wasn't there a movie named after him?  Fire Down Below, I believe.


----------



## AZ Jim (Jun 12, 2015)

No it was called Dumb and Dumber.


----------



## Ameriscot (Jun 13, 2015)

I've been bitten by fire ants! OMG what a moron he is!


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jun 13, 2015)

Another stupid ass...
.


----------



## oldman (Jun 13, 2015)

I stepped on a mound of fire ants in Florida outside of our house. They sting like crazy. I went to the local walk-in clinic just in case there was something that I needed to do to prevent infection or whatever and the doctor told me that they secrete a venom and that is what causes the burning. He gave me an injection of something that I can't remember that takes care of a person's central nervous system, if they are allergic to the sting. Maybe epinephrine? Anyway, I followed with simple baking soda and a little water to make a paste and applied that to the sting area. It took a few days to calm down, but thankfully, I had no problems with breathing or any other issues. From that day on, I always wear at least my slides when I go outside.


----------



## Warrigal (Jun 13, 2015)

We don't have fire ants but our red bull ants produce intense pain. Ants inject formic acid and to neutralise it you need an alkaline treatment. Carb soda (sodium bicarbonate) is very good but another treatment is old fashioned blue bag that our mothers used in the final washing rinse water to keep the whites sparkling.







You need water as well, which is why I always carried a water bottle and some blue bag when I was out hiking. I had to use it once and it worked very quickly when my young son decided to take a rest on an ants' nest. They had run up inside his jeans and he had multiple bites.


----------



## oldman (Jun 13, 2015)

Dame...If I am not mistaken, not all ants inject an acid. Some do inject a venom, such as fire ants. When I was stung, I was given a pamphlet to read and it mentioned that I was injected with venom and not formic acid. I will have to Google this to make sure that I know what I am talking about is correct.


----------



## Ameriscot (Jun 13, 2015)

I was bitten in Uganda.  Some called them fire ants, some called them safari ants.  We would go for walks with our trousers tucked into our socks so they couldn't climb up our legs.  I've seen people on guided walks drop their trousers in order to get the ants off!


----------



## Warrigal (Jun 13, 2015)

oldman said:


> Dame...If I am not mistaken, not all ants inject an acid. Some do inject a venom, such as fire ants. When I was stung, I was given a pamphlet to read and it mentioned that I was injected with venom and not formic acid. I will have to Google this to make sure that I know what I am talking about is correct.


You are correct, oldman. I looked it up and fire ant venom contains a compound known as piperidine. It is found in barley and black pepper and is used as a flavouring agent. It is apparently a strong base, not an acid. It is not only painful but can cause anaphylaxis. Recommended treatment is as follows



> Home treatment depends on the location of, and reaction to, the sting.
> 
> Wash the exposed area with plenty of soap and water. Do not use alcohol to wash the area. Wash eyes with plenty of water if any toxin gets in them.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ameriscot (Jun 13, 2015)

I carefully snapped this photo of Ugandan safari ants:


----------



## Warrigal (Jun 13, 2015)

They look very nasty. Is that a chicken leg they are attacking?


----------



## Debby (Jun 13, 2015)

When you see people carrying on like this, you lose all hope for humanity.


----------



## Cookie (Jun 13, 2015)

Wasn't going to watch it, but was curious.... What an idiot!


----------



## AprilSun (Jun 13, 2015)

That's dumber than dumb!!! What did he expect to happen or was he one of those with the attitude "It won't happen to me"?


----------



## Davey Jones (Jun 13, 2015)

I've falling on the floor with my laptop LMAO.....We need more of these people in US Congress.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jun 14, 2015)

Davey Jones said:


> I've falling on the floor with my laptop LMAO.....We need more of these people in US Congress.


----------

